# Uninstall RealTek AC97?



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey there.

I was looking through my sound properties the other day and i noticed that the RealTek AC97 is still there, even though I thought I uninstalled it. I think it is an onboard soundcard. However, i have a Creative Extigy soundcard (external) which is what my music plays through.

But I just went to the control panel --> Sounds and Audio Devices --> Hardware --> Realtek AC'97 Audio --> Properties --> Properties Tab (again) --> and it has this checked "Use audio feature on this device". And the status is - Driver is enabled and functioning properly.

However if i do the same as above but go to the Creative Extigy one, it says it is enabled and working properly. How do I know which is working, and is it safe to uninstall the other one?

Thanks
Amnesia


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

disable itin the device manager,i just left mine on


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

If you don't disable it in the BIOS it will be kept beeing detected and installed by windows everytime you boot


----------

